# Jede Ebene automatisiert einzeln abspeichern



## suse84 (13. Dezember 2008)

Wie kann ich es ermöglichen das ich in einem Projekt jede einzelne Ebene als gif speicher kann ?

Projekt
--> Ebene 1
--> Ebene 2

Es soll automatisch die erste Ebene als Gif speichern und da nach die darunterliegende Ebene und so weiter....

MFG


----------



## Klein0r (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde das mit Aktionen machen.
Und jeweils für Web und Geräte speichern.

Einfach unter Aktionen eine neue Aktion erstellen und auf Aufnahme drücken  Dann alle Schritte per Hand machen und fertig. Allerdings darf sich dann die Bezeichnung der Ebenen und die Anzahl nicht verändern (ich weiß nicht ob man das in den Griff bekommt).

lg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Dezember 2008)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute so nah liegt?

Datei => Skripten => Ebenen in Datei exportieren


----------



## Klein0r (13. Dezember 2008)

Noch nie gesehen den Punkt 
Danke! Wieder was gelernt...

lg


----------

